# Choosing a Stihl Saw



## WarmGuy (Mar 20, 2008)

The Stihl dealer has suggested one of the following saws for me (replacing my Craftsman 18"):

MS 250: $319
MS 270 $379
MS 290 $369

This will be for bucking 3-5 cords per year of downed scrounged trees.

Any comments?  Would I notice the two pound difference between the different models?  Thanks.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 20, 2008)

Three decidedly different saws there, save for their pricetags.

Assuming you're looking to run an 18" or 20" bar, I'd skip the 250.  Sure, it's still a lot more saw than you're used to, but I'd not want to run more than a 15-16" bar on that saw.

The 270 or 280 would probably be my choice, unless you needed the added grunt that the 290 provides (at the expense of a few pounds...).  A 270/280 with a 16" or 18" bar is a superb firewood saw.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 20, 2008)

Those are good prices. As far as the weight... do you plan on hauling this saw into the brush? You mention only bucking logs and if that is simply converting logs on the ground into rounds and your body is in average shape then the heaviest saw on that list is not too heavy. The lightweight pro saws are better for the long days of cutting in the forest, felling, limbing, topping, and packing the saw to the tree. Weight can be an advantage when you are simply letting the saw fall through a log.

It only takes a few hours to buck up 3-5 cords of logs anyway. 

Is the 270 a "pro" saw or is it a medium grade like the 290?


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 20, 2008)

I was in the same boat, looking at Stihl's. Came really close to buying the FarmBoss, thats until some people here mentioned the Dolmar 5100s.
I have'nt pulled the trigger on a new saw yet, I have a local dealer selling the 18" Dolmar 5100s for $379.00. It's worth a look........

Dolmar 5100s 11.2 lbs/50cc/3.9 horsepower.

WoodButcher


----------



## kevin j (Mar 20, 2008)

on the AS site, the 5100 and 7900 (and Stihl MS361) have mystical qualities of the gods.     they are all VERY good saws though.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 20, 2008)

The trouble with Dolmars is getting your hands on one. Availability is very limited in certain areas and don't be fooled by their dealer locator as it includes dealers that don't deal. Dolmar has now prohibited shipping of the new saws, mail order buying, whatever, so despite their good reputation the Dolmars are have some major drawbacks. You can buy parts online though.

I'm back to looking at Stihls myself which pains me due to their high price. The 290 with a 20" bar is cheaper than the Dolmar 5100 with the 20" bar. Heavier and not a "pro" saw but at least you can go and buy one.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 21, 2008)

how about the 260/280 then?   I have a 280, like it. and an old 026, love that one better. 280 is more power, but 3/4 lb heavier. Still about  11 or 11.5 lbs PHO though so lighter than the 290. I have hefted a 290 but never used one. I am old and out of shape, so I really notice a half pound or more between 280 and 026. It's not carrying the weight that matters, is is accelerating and decelerating it: moving all over, swing, limb, swing, limb, etc. I think the 290 would wear me down limbing, no worries bucking.  I run 20 inch on both. A bit underpowered for bucking but works fine for what I do.

k


----------



## kevin j (Mar 21, 2008)

oh, and farm boss: I wouldn't touch one. heavy, heavy for the power. Great for farmers cutting off fence posts a few times who don't maintain anything. tough and rugged but a real pig.

k


----------



## DKerley (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a 260 and love it!


----------



## JustWood (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm gonna piss alot of people off here but if a saw weighing 2 more pounds is a big difference in weight then your a feline ( 50+ years young  exempt).  Warmguy you only cut 3-5 cords a year and you probably don't cut it all in one day, so I doubt your going to notice 2 lbs.If you want the big saw go for it.
 If your concerned about weight buy a 2" smaller bar and only fill half full with gas and oil. A smaller bar will help you power through the cut faster so that the amount of time you spend cutting (holding onto saw) is reduced.
 A lighter saw will also kick back faster than a heavier saw.

 Take the time to go to a big saw dealer and pickup both models at the same time. They usually have all the different models they sell on the showroom floor . Lift them both up different ways even up to eye level at arms length (not running of course) just to get an idea if an extra 2 lbs is gonna  tire you out . I doubt it will


----------



## kevin j (Mar 21, 2008)

two pounds, even one pound, is a huge amount when used a lot. it's part of why people pay a few hundred dollars for a pro saw. It's also the feel of a precision tool vs. a slug.

However, your first point is excellant: for a few cords a year it likely won't matter.  

And IMO your second point is the bottom line: go to the store and compare a few. Ideally, make some cuts in the back lot but few stores do that any more. Even better, cut with some friends and try different saws.

And ANYTHING you buy new will feel and cut so much better than the small cheap saws. We are really discussing the fine tuning of a decision, when moving from the cheapie to a better one is the biggest jump. Whatever you get, there will be something that 'could have been' better, but focus on what an imiprovement yu have made and enjoy the task !

k


----------



## Ken45 (Mar 21, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> I'm gonna piss alot of people off here but if a saw weighing 2 more pounds is a big difference in weight then your a feline (old guys exempt).



Thanks a lot!   (Okay, I'll be 61 next month, does that exempt me? I'd prefer to think I'm not "old" yet.)

I was cutting with an old Homelite SXL  (15.5# with 20" bar)  a couple of weeks ago and it wore me out.   I really prefer the MS170 but it was too small for what I was cutting.  Of course sitting around inside all winter hasn't helped me keep in shape.

Ken


----------



## TMonter (Mar 21, 2008)

> I’m gonna piss alot of people off here but if a saw weighing 2 more pounds is a big difference in weight then your a feline (old guys exempt).



Ever lug a saw 200 yards uphill to fell a tree? Two pounds is a lot, especially when you spend the whole day in the woods sawing, even for firewood. That two pounds gets multiplied when you're holding  it out while sawing. (Torque = FxD) It all depends on your usage, I find I use my 346XP more heavily for small work because of weight and my 372XP for stuff 16"+ and felling larger trees. The 056 at around 20 pounds only gets used on stuff 24"+.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 21, 2008)

kevin j said:
			
		

> oh, and farm boss: I wouldn't touch one. heavy, heavy for the power. Great for farmers cutting off fence posts a few times who don't maintain anything. tough and rugged but a real pig.
> 
> k



The 290 or 029 is the farm boss. Sells for 369$ locally with a stock bar. Stihl's best seller.


----------



## loggie (Mar 21, 2008)

JUST REMEMBER THERE IS NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT!


----------



## Ken45 (Mar 21, 2008)

loggie said:
			
		

> JUST REMEMBER THERE IS NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT!



Yeah but that Chevy 454 is just soooo heavy to lug up the hill!   ;-)


----------



## WarmGuy (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm 54, and in decent shape, but after cutting and loading a few truckloads of wood, I'm beat for several days.  Anything that will help with that is a good thing.

I want to get one that will last a lifetime, and it bothers me that the MS 250 is listed as an "Occasional Use Chainsaw," though I admit I'll only use it occasionally.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 22, 2008)

The 290 or 029 is the farm boss. Sells for 369$ locally with a stock bar. Stihl’s best seller. 


you're right. My error. I ws thinking the Farm boss was one of the 03x numbers. Been a while since I used one, just recall the weight. but by the website numbers, the 029 is only a pound or so heaveir than teh 280. 280 in turn feels much noticeably heavier than my old 026. I end up back on the 026 most of the time.

so, 280/290 proably a wash. I much prefer light saw with long bar though. Keep a razor sharp chain, file couple strokes every second tank of gas, makes up for small motors.

but, light weight costs money. I look at it that the extra $100 or so is amoritzed over 10 years, or about .000001 for every time I swing it back and forth !

k


----------



## d.n.f. (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the 270 with a 18" and love it.  It has done 8 cords so far with no complaints.

Don't get the one with the easy start compression valve unless you are 90.


----------



## struggle (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the Farm Boss and I see no problems with the weight of it.  I carry it around a lot in the wood area I cut in. I do use a 019 for limbing though. I would think the Farm Boss would be a bit of a hassle for cutting the small stuff off. 

It seems to me in my time of heating with wood if one can swing the cost of having a small saw for limbing and a bigger saw for bucking works best and saves the most time. 

When I started cutting I only used the 019 and it was time consuming.


----------



## Yule log (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought an 290 last year after borrowing my dad's older, slightly smaller Stihl for a number of years.  I will admit the farm boss carries a bit more weight but I appreciate the power cutting through up to 25" hardwoods (20" bar).  I am 35 years old.

I also carry along a 14" Poulan that I do most of my limbing with.  It is worth it to me to hump two saws into the woods as a way to save some energy on the small stuff.


----------



## Carl (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used a Stihl 028 for the past 25 years. An excellent saw but it is having trouble idling so decided to get a new one with brake, and other
upgraded features. I looked them over and purchased the 270 with the no wrench chain adjustment for 379.00. Seems like a nice feature
since the chain does need adjustment and when it does the wrench is nowhere in site. I chose this one because it is a few pounds lighter
than the 280 or 290. Weight does make a difference over the long haul. I was drawn to the pro 260 which was lighter and built better but
the price of 500+ bucks and the salesmans comment that I didn't need such a saw kept me on track with the 270. He didn't think I would
wear it out and is probably right since the old 028 lasted 25 years and I am now 62 so easy to figure that one. Grin.

Tonight after work I fired it up and cut up a dead elm with a butt of about 14 inches. Didn't take long to turn it into firewood and the saw
has less vibration then my older one. Tomorrow I have a couple more to cut and haul to the house and split. I only spend a few hours at
a time cutting since it is at home. 

In a couple of weeks a friend said I could cut dead oak with him so working on getting in shape for the project. Since it is farther from
home I plan on cutting at least half a day or more to make it worth my while.

Have fun choosing a new saw for your wood cutting projects.


----------



## Outdoorsman (May 23, 2008)

I have a 260 w/16" bar and it's just a plain joy to use.  For limbing up to 12" in stuff like maple or ash it's my first choice.  

I like a saw to cut fast & am not real easy to please in this regard but the 260 is a top choice in this regard.  

Did try a guy I work with Dolmar 5100 & while it's a 1/2lb heavier it also has enough more bit to it that I thought it pretty good.  Only problem I see is he'd moved here from a couple hundred miles away & no dealers in my home area.  Do to the lack of dealers where I live I'd not buy one, but a choice to consider if you've a Dolmar dealer in your area.  

Husky 346xp is said to also be quite good in this size range, but I've not run one.

IMO the pro saws are well worth the extra dollars.  Last longer & cut faster + lighter to boot.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 27, 2008)

The MS440 which I use a few times a week has now been replaced by the 441 at 15.2 lbs. I would probably replace my current saw with an MS460 if I could, at 15.2 lbs.

I'm still on the better :lol: side of 50, so I don't have the patience to wait for a small saw to make it's way through 6-30" oak. I'd say it depends what you are cutting and how much.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 27, 2008)

I've had a 260 pro for about 6 years now.  I don't cut a huge amount of wood in a year, but I did beat this thing the first few years I owned it with not sharpening (burning through the wood by friction  , etc.  If I had it to do over again- I would have bought this same saw- I think it's invincible.

Maybe I'm a pooss- but I like it lighter.  I've taken down an oak over 30" wide with it... took effort, but that whole 2-cord tree was done up with the 260 pro and a maul.  That makes for long days for me (all 5'7" of me- lol)

Oh- and for limbing- I use an axe.  I asked for a Gransfors Bruks limbing axe for XMass- sharpen on a diamond stone after each use so it cuts hair.  My wife got weird looks when she told people what she got me, and I got them too when I told people how psyched I was.  Also have the Gransfors hunter's axe.

Suggestion- wear your steel toed boots when limbing with a sharp axe.


----------



## Hogwildz (May 27, 2008)

Was just at my local Stihl dealer today.
He says the 290 was set to be discontinued 2x, and sup[posdly is on the chopping block for discontinuation still.
He recommended either the 270 or 280. Says the 280 is his choice. Its lighter than the 290, and although smaller displacement, actually cuts faster & better.
Of course its also about $459.00 list. 
Anyone know much about Jonsered saws? I have a local penny shopper in my area, guy is selling new ones for comparable pricing as Husky's & Stihls.
Anyone using the Makita saws? The also have a comnparable priced saw with a larger displacement.


----------



## TMonter (May 27, 2008)

> Anyone know much about Jonsered saws?



They are Huskies with a red case and a different angled handle. Good saws just like Huskies and Stihls.


----------



## myzamboni (May 29, 2008)

I'm looking at 270 (Woodboss).  Should be more than adequate for me.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 19, 2008)

I swing a Stihl 039 and i love it and i don't mind the weight (in fact I have dreams at night about the ms 460). Some folks would prefer something lighter and if weight is your concern then the ms270 is a great choice I would forgo the easy start (I just don't like it) and definitely stick with Stihl you'll never regret it.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 19, 2008)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm 54, and in decent shape, but after cutting and loading a few truckloads of wood, I'm beat for several days.  Anything that will help with that is a good thing.
> 
> I want to get one that will last a lifetime, and it bothers me that the MS 250 is listed as an "Occasional Use Chainsaw," though I admit I'll only use it occasionally.




If my 041 ever dies I will be making the same decision as you. I have a Dolmar dealer in the area so I will look at the 5100, but imagine I will end up with either the 260 Pro or 361........ I will have a very hard time not buying a Stihl considering the 041 just turned 28 years old. I think spending an extra $150 to $200 over the price you listed for the 290 Farm Boss would be well worth it, especially amortized over the next 20 years. This works out to an extra $10 a year for the Pro quality.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 19, 2008)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> The Stihl dealer has suggested one of the following saws for me (replacing my Craftsman 18"):
> 
> MS 250: $319
> MS 270 $379
> ...


3-5 cords i would go with 270


----------



## docwiley (Nov 19, 2008)

For the money, I would recomend the 270. It is more of a pro saw and will never let you down. I have a 011v, 026, 361 and I would never part with them. As the old saying goes... You get what you pay for.


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 19, 2008)

Heh- I was gonna recommend the 270 as well, and I don't even have one- yet................


----------



## fattyfat1 (Nov 20, 2008)

two saws if you can afford it. I use my little mini boss WAY more than my 440 now that i have one. I normally run a 24" bar on my 440, and it is absulutely unstoppable! A friend of mine lost an old growth sitka spruce in the storm last year, and the 440 also will run a 42" bar just fine. (bar was given to me by a logger friend along with two chains) so with my two saws, I am vesatile enough to go small and chainsaw carve a bear, to bucking up old growth. best of all cutting situations. I think I picked up my mini boss for 149$ with a coupon.


----------



## chad3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have plenty of saws to do any job, but if I had to have one saw, I'd go with the 361.  If you can swing the cost, this saw screams.  Pluses to a Pro Stihl saw:  Adjustable oiler, more metal and less plastic, decomp valve, etc.  20" bar will cut plenty of firewood, logs as well as limbs.  With a lighter saw you can still lift up to head level to cut those limbs that you need to get down after the tree is on the ground.  Keep the craftsman for those limbs and get a good saw to get through everything else.  You won't be upset.
As a side, if you want to compare costs:
A pro saw could keep you going for the next 15 years, lets break it down.
899 (can get for less)= 59.93 per year
Use 20 days per year = 2.99 per day
4 hours each day = .75 cents each hour

270 is 379 for 10 year (if that) = 37.90
20 days per year = 1.89
4 hours = .47 cents each hour

Weight
12.6 = .84
20 days = .042
4 hours = .011

11.7 for 10 years = 1.17
20 days = .058
4 hours = .015

Cost is less per lugging the saw, even with a cost of 30 cents more per hour.  And you can run that saw for more years and with a better saw.  The HP is 4.4 for the 361 vs. 3.4 for the 270.  If you wanted the HP breakdown, I could do that as well.
Hope this make the pro models more interesting to you.  All my saws (but one) are pro saws and they will all run day in and out for what I need them to cut.  I'm a firm believer in buying once.  Better saws make sense when you are cutting for the duration.  Sorry to put another wench in the mix, but...


----------



## billb3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had good luck with my '00 026 pro.
I'm working on a 25 inch wide red oak right now .
My brother has two of 'em.

I paid  a couple pros to come take down some huge pines. They had 2 280s and the guy who did the rappelling up to cut it up piece by piece hauled up a 220.

The stihl dealers are disappearing around here, though.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 20, 2008)

Bill- I got a 260 pro in maybe '02 and I kick the crap out of it- works without a hitch.  reliable, strong SOB


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 20, 2008)

chad3 said:
			
		

> I have plenty of saws to do any job, but if I had to have one saw, I'd go with the 361.  If you can swing the cost, this saw screams.  Pluses to a Pro Stihl saw:  Adjustable oiler, more metal and less plastic, decomp valve, etc.  20" bar will cut plenty of firewood, logs as well as limbs.  With a lighter saw you can still lift up to head level to cut those limbs that you need to get down after the tree is on the ground.  Keep the craftsman for those limbs and get a good saw to get through everything else.  You won't be upset.
> As a side, if you want to compare costs:
> A pro saw could keep you going for the next 15 years, lets break it down.
> 899 (can get for less)= 59.93 per year
> ...



This is very good analysis. I need to know more though. What does "HP" stand for? Hourly Price? I just bought the MS390 and happy so far. But had I read this post, I may have gone for the MS 361. BTW with my MS 390, I was able to buck up this amount of pine in less than an hour.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't second guess that ms390. You won't regret that saw ever. That's what i run (well 039 but same thing) and I love it.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 20, 2008)

So what is the difference between the MS 390 and the 039?

Sorry for asking.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 20, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The trouble with Dolmars is getting your hands on one. Availability is very limited in certain areas and don't be fooled by their dealer locator as it includes dealers that don't deal. Dolmar has now prohibited shipping of the new saws, mail order buying, whatever, so despite their good reputation the Dolmars are have some major drawbacks. You can buy parts online though.
> 
> I'm back to looking at Stihls myself which pains me due to their high price. The 290 with a 20" bar is cheaper than the Dolmar 5100 with the 20" bar. Heavier and not a "pro" saw but at least you can go and buy one.



I'm not kidding when I say everyone in Mason County has a chainsaw, and I've never even heard of Dolmar before I joined up here.  Western WA is a huge chainsaw market.  Why they aren't selling here (if they're as great as everyone says) is beyond me.


----------



## fattyfat1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Me neither??? I live about 20 mi. south of Stihl's main west coast distribution center in Centrailia. Gotta love seeing the 60 foot long chainsaw with lightup blade from I-5. maybe that has something to do with it? market share already filled.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 20, 2008)

039 vs ms390. no real difference. ms 390 is the new model # for the same saw. just like the 029 is now the ms 290 etc. they have come up with new really cool fuel/oil caps which no longer require tightening with a screwdriver. same saw just new numbers.


----------



## El Dia Octavo (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought an 025 in 1994. Took it back because I hadn't noticed but it had those plastic teeth for the pivot and was really like on power. The dealer (Grand Blanc, MI) took it back without complaint with one hour on the saw and I left with an 026. That saw was a workhorse. I gave it to my brother-in-law for $150 about seven years ago because I'd moved to the suburbs and had no use for it.

Two years ago I tried to buy it back when I bought the farm (literally...not figuratively). He wouldn't sell it to me...jerk (just kidding - he's a terrific friend and pal). So, I bought a new 260 - same as the 026.

It'll handle anything I'm qualified to do with it. I'm not qualified to drop 48" diameter, 150' trees so I don't need a big honkin' three foot bar. I've got a 18" bar on the 260 and it handles anything I've run into. Plus, it's lightweight and won't have me popping Motrin at night to cover a sore left shoulder after a few hours of work with it.

I didn't look at other saws - I've heard Husq.'s are good saws for the money and the pro saws like Dolmar. I've had good luck with two Stihl's and don't intend to change.

Like many, my Stihl dealer is a twit. I never walk out of his place without feeling like I've been screwed. He's the Kubota dealer, too, so I've got lots to not like about him.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 20, 2008)

I like an 18" bar as well that's what I run on my 039. Sometimes I think I want to go to a 20" but most of the time the 18" is fine.

I have a similar problem with my local Stihl dealer. I drive 30 min to one dealer or 45 min to another so I don't have to give my money to the one that's 7 min from my house. Worst thing is he is also a Polaris dealer. I am 100% Stihl & Polaris if this guy was decent he'd be making money hand over fist from me. So now the gas station does.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 20, 2008)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been awhile since I've bucked rounds but I would like to follow up here and say that a Dolmar 6400 is the same as a Makita 6401 which is available mail order. Still no local dealers but a 6400 is a large pro saw, can be made into a 7900 with Dolmar parts and would then be a very large pro saw. 

I inadvertently cut several years worth of firewood in a frenzy this last year.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Dec 1, 2008)

I like my stihl 029 farm boss . I use a polan for 25 years before that . I liked the polen I don't think i ever changed the air filter or drained the gas The thing just started on one pull every time . It died from dry rot .


----------



## GaryS (Dec 1, 2008)

I was looking at replacing my 20+ year old 028 wood boss with something of similar size (18" bar).  I was looking at the 290 and the dealer talked me into going with the 310 instead.  More horsepower for the same weight.  Just a little more money.  He said that I could use a 20" bar with the 310 but that size bar would be pushing anything less.  I love the saw.  I can knock out some big logs 30"+ in a hurry.  I got the old 028 tuned up and still love it also.

Whatever you do, use a good chain and keep it sharp.

I've been told that anyone who uses a husqvarna will prefer it over a stihl.  Any truth to that?


----------



## Rich M (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't write off the 250 yet. Not only is it less money up front it also uses less fuel, oil, and the chains and bars are cheaper too. 

If your wood is already down it can handle up to 30" I've done it many times. 

Weight matters, I only cut seasonally but when I do I stay at it hard until the job's done. A light saw is less fatiguing - period. 

I thought the plastic tool-less chain adjuster seemed cheesy too but it actually works very well and has held up fine. 

I've got many dozens of cords on mine and it has been reliable and shows no sign of slowing down any time soon. The MS250 is an under rated saw that is a good value. Bigger and more expensive is not always better.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Reviving an old thread here, I just didn't know who to tell, and my wife doesn't seem to be as impressed as I would like, HOWEVER....

I just went out and did my part in reviving the economy and bought a Stihl 270.

A little over 400 dollars, with a sixpack of mix and a carry case.

I cut about 3 cord of chestnut oak today and the saw is real nice.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## shoehorny (Feb 10, 2009)

All of those Stihl saws originally posted are great saws!  I have most of them.  For 3-5 cords of wood per year, it is not going to make that much of a difference.  That is not a lot of wood to cut in a year.  In a day? That's a different story!  If that were the case, go for the MS440 (or now the MS441).  This saw will make light work out of cutting wood!  Mine is setup with a 20 inch blade and it cuts through wood so fast it is actually fun to use.

Always buy the best and you won't be disapointed!

Good luck!

Mike


----------

